

Apple announces September 12 media event - twoodfin
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/09/04/apple-announces-special-event-for-september-12/

======
twoodfin
Not at all surprised that it's going to be the "iPhone 5". Apple accepts that
two-year contracts mean there's going to be an ebb and flow to their phone
sales, and thus it's worth making as big a "bang" as possible for each new
device, even at the expense of having buyers delay their purchase waiting on
the new release.

But the iPad doesn't have a contract, and they'd prefer the average consumer
not sit around waiting for the "new" iPad any more than they'd wait around for
the "new" Macbook. Obviously some consumers are going to go to the Mac Rumors
buying guide, but not many. By not hanging a big number on the brand, they
mitigate the "I'll wait for N+1" mentality and hopefully spread out sales into
the months post-release when their margins improve.

~~~
cwe
I was thinking it could (also) be an allusion to 5 complete years of the
iPhone.

~~~
spicyj
It can't really be by years:

1: iPhone (2G)

2: iPhone 3G

3: iPhone 3GS

4: iPhone 4

5: iPhone 4S

6: iPhone 5?

~~~
noblethrasher
The original iPhone debuted in 2007.

------
smoyer
I'm waiting for Apple to invite all it's friends to an event and then just
provide a nice party. "You're our friends and we wanted to treat you well"
would be a nice sentiment and the perfect way to confuse people who try to
predict what they'll do next.

~~~
moystard
I guess you will wait for a long time then, I don't see it happening anytime
soon.

For that kind of philosophy to appear, it would mean Apple is losing market
shares and needs a new strategy to attract developers and users.

------
gkoberger
For those that didn't notice, the shadow on the "12" forms a "5":

[http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/09/04/apple-announces-
specia...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/09/04/apple-announces-special-
event-for-september-12/)

------
kristofferR
Thank God, seems like it'll be called iPhone 5 instead of "the new iPhone".

~~~
MatthewPhillips
iPhone 5 would be more confusing considering this will be the 6th generation.

~~~
arrrg
6th iPhone, arguably the 4th generation (iPhone 1, iPhone 3G and 3GS as one
generation, iPhone 4 and 4S as one generation).

Naming it iPhone 6 would be extremely confusing for consumers (Where did the 5
go?!), as would 4G. The only workable alternative is iPhone 5. Anything else
would be a horrible idea from a marketing point of view.

Yeah, it’s slightly inconsistent, but that’s just how it is. (Apple used the 4
both as an iPhone number – with the iPhone 4 – and like a generation number –
with the iPhone 4S. That’s how they already introduced the inconsistency they
now have to work around.)

Your homework: Why did Apple count iPhones and not generations when they
introduced the iPhone 4? There is a pretty simple answer to that.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> 6th iPhone, arguably the 4th generation (iPhone 1, iPhone 3G and 3GS as one
> generation, iPhone 4 and 4S as one generation).

Are you still going to think that when the new iPhone still looks like the
4/4s model?

> Naming it iPhone 6 would be extremely confusing for consumers (Where did the
> 5 go?!), as would 4G. The only workable alternative is iPhone 5. Anything
> else would be a horrible idea from a marketing point of view.

Or drop the number altogether and leave the math to the nerds who care.

~~~
arrrg
If the rumours are anything to go by the next iPhone is deservedly a new
generation. New metal back, larger screen, different connector, …

Sure, it looks somewhat similar to the 4/4S, but you would have to be
extremely superficial if you think only a completely new look deserves to be a
new generation name. That’s not how Apple thinks. If they like a look they
keep it. They don’t change it for change’s sake.

Here is a reminder: iPhone 3G and 3GS as well as 4 and 4S looked exactly the
same. I only dared to call them part of one generation because they really
looked exactly the same. If the rumours are true the iPhone 5 will look
somewhat similar but certainly not exactly the same as the 4/4S.

And sure, no numbers would also work, but if you want numbers 5 is the only
way to do it and it honestly makes a ton of sense and is not the least bit
confusing. Everyone will know what you are talking about, no one will be
confused. It’s unique, it’s memorable, it even makes sense.

------
tsycho
Is the image (12 reflecting 5) actually from Apple, or did someone else create
it? I can't seem to find it anywhere on Apple's website.

~~~
glhaynes
They don't put these sorts of images on apple.com afaik - they're just sent to
the invitees who then spread them.

------
colmvp
Worst kept secret ever.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Best hype machine ever.

------
moystard
Samsung lawyers are watching that with attention, waiting for the word LTE to
come up.

[http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/30/samsung-if-apple-
releas...](http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/30/samsung-if-apple-releases-an-
lte-iphone-were-ready-to-sue)

~~~
pooriaazimi
(from the article)

> _"[Samsung] decid[ed] not to go after Apple’s less popular LTE-enabled iPad
> device. The “hit them where it hurts” approach."_

Yeah. iPad has such a small marketshare and generates so little revenue for
Apple that it's not worth going after. Right.

~~~
jarek
I think the idea would be that relatively few of iPads sold, percentage wise,
are cellular/LTE, while all iPhones will be. The absolute number of devices
sold probably doesn't hurt the case.

------
cdrxndr
Apple-Google cross licensing agreement announcement - calling it now.

------
stripe
Cool! Maybe Apple will also tell why they allow spyware on iOS as reported by
Bloomberg? [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-29/spyware-matching-
fi...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-29/spyware-matching-finfisher-
can-take-over-iphone-and-blackberry.html)

~~~
guywithabike
Read the article. The whole article. It doesn't say what you think it says.

